

Has codebender.cc hacked? - thecodeman

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codebender.cc&#x2F;
Page Source<p>&lt;html&gt;
&lt;body&gt;
&lt;div style=&quot;width:100%; text-align: center&quot;&gt;
&lt;img src=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fc05.deviantart.net&#x2F;fs71&#x2F;f&#x2F;2012&#x2F;064&#x2F;d&#x2F;8&#x2F;sugar__we__re_going_down_by_disenchanteddestroya-d4rtye7.jpg&quot;&gt;
&lt;br &#x2F;&gt;
&lt;iframe width=&quot;600&quot; height=&quot;315&quot; src=&quot;&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;embed&#x2F;E5JUEcbipHw&quot; frameborder=&quot;0&quot; allowfullscreen&gt;&lt;&#x2F;iframe&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;div&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;body&gt;
&lt;&#x2F;html&gt;
======
jlgaddis
Looks like it's back to normal now.

